# Peanut Wine



## ericonthehill

I'm looking for some ideas for making Peanut Wine. Jack Keller says it's not do-able because the oil in the peanuts spoils the wine before it can finish. I'm thinking of grinding up unsalted peanuts in the blender, and cooking them down in water, then let sit and cool for a couple of days to bring the oil to the top. Any thoughts??


----------



## ericonthehill

Along with plain peanut wine, I'd like to make Peanut Butter and jelly wine, and chocolate-peanut butter wine. Or possibly make a creme liquor or possibly a vodka out of it.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

I have made this before. It can be done, but I might do this commercially, so I cannot divulge how I do it. Sorry.

I did mix it with concord grape wine. It is very good!


----------



## Runningwolf

I did almonds but I baked them instead of boiling.


----------



## ericonthehill

I haven't given up on this wine yet. Started on apple wine, and been very busy otherwise. I think this could be a winter project for me. I'll figure it out, and post how it goes.


----------



## Kentuckyhomebrewer

Found this. Not for the timid, the mouth on these hillbilies.....well, its peanut butter wine.


----------



## Rice_Guy

* FYI the original poster hasn’t been here since 2013
* the you tube uses a peanut butter with added oil , I would not try this with high fat (30 to 40%) peanut products. Defatted peanut meal is available as a byproduct from making peanut oil.
* the video does primary in a narrow mouth bottle, his technique is different from general grape/ fruit wines
* I guess this is another example of if it is edible you can ferment it
* the video should have a warning for strong language
* one of the suggested videos after this one is “home brew mistakes you learned from you tube” , ,  , OK!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

I’m thinking raw peanuts boiled first might work ok


----------



## joeswine

Ever think of using or finding out of a peanut extract


----------



## suzyq2

Might this work?


----------



## RevA

Doin the most on YouTube did a PBJ mead...


----------



## joeswine

I have Oeanut Butter Whiskey and it is excellent ( extracts) are used , think about it?


----------



## VinesnBines

I've used the PB2 in beer as well as de-oiled peanut butter. The PB2 left a huge amount of sludge and the peanut better was messy too. It takes a lot of either to get the peanut flavor. I'm with Joe, think about the extract first. Do your bench trials. Extract is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Earldw

Wouldn’t all the protein be problematic?


----------



## BernardSmith

I think the most problematic thing about using nuts in wine is extracting the flavor you want. In my opinion, Joeswine hits that nail right on its head. You want to use a nut extract as the source of flavor but that does not necessarily mean that you need to buy a commercial extract. Crush your roasted nuts and macerate them for a month or so in vodka or some other spirit, strain and add the flavored spirit to your wine or mead just before bottling. I have yet to successfully make a coffee mead but I love the coffee flavored liqueur I make; Have yet to successfully make a chocolate mead but the cocoa liqueur I make from nibs is delightful. I've made chestnut liqueur that I was proud to offer to friends and family , and this thread has me chaffing at the bit to make a pistachio mead using a home made extract.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Earldw said:


> Wouldn’t all the protein be problematic?


current marketing/ customer concerns are pushing wineries away from gelatin protein fining which may be a source of mad cow disease and toward vegetable proteins for removing excess tannins, ,,, some (most) classes of protein are insoluble in acidic alcohol solutions/ solubility is much better at pH 8 than pH 3.5
the risk I see is that nuts contain a lot of oil which will have some solubility in alcohol


----------



## cenk57

The oils will be your issue. You could use the powdered peanut butter stuff, all of the oil has been removed. But that stuff is expensive! I've never done this before, so I'm shooting from the hip here. I would make some type of grape base wine - white wine for straight peanut butter, red wine (maybe concord) for "peanut butter and jelly". Probably need nothing special here. Then back flavor with a peanut butter flavoring and sweeten a tad just prior to bottling. I've been thinking about making a banana wine and adding peanut butter flavoring just before bottling. It's on my list and the King (Elvis) would probably be proud!


----------



## Raptor99

Rice_Guy said:


> the risk I see is that nuts contain a lot of oil which will have some solubility in alcohol


I don't make peanut wine, but I do make chocolate wine, which also has some oil. Isn't is a good thing that oil has some solubility in alcohol? Wouldn't that help to retain the flavors in the oil? For that matter, even with herbs some of the flavors are present in the oils.

If you were making an extraction of nuts or cocoa nibs in vodka, wouldn't some of the oil also be dissolved in the alcohol?

Here is my guess as to how this might work: If there are excess oils, not dissolved in the alcohol, it seems that they would end up coating the sides of the carboy and eventually be removed over time by racking. But any oils dissolved in alcohol would help to retain the oil soluble flavors.

This is something that I have been wondering about, so I appreciate any insights you have into this.


----------



## David Violante

Sounds like a small scale trial is about to ferment…!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Raptor99 said:


> . Isn't is a good thing that oil has some solubility in alcohol? Wouldn't that help to retain the flavors in the oil? For that matter, even with herbs some of the flavors are present in the oils.
> . But any oils dissolved in alcohol would help to retain the oil soluble flavors.
> This is something that I have been wondering about, so I appreciate any insights you have into this.


What you are suggesting is a matter of degree. If I put a gram of olive or peanut or soy oil in a liter of water and shake it I will still have most of the oil floating on the surface. The percent solubility is improved if I use a liter of wine, but still be significant. If I add soap all can be mixed in or poly sorbate 80 should be able to mix in one weight of oil with one weight of water/ wine.
Coming from the other direction, ,,, Cocoa nibs are a low fat product. Most of it is fiber which never solubilizes. Yes much of the flavor is in the oil, but again how much oil. .01 gram? ,,, This is in the range seen with peanut or soy oil. 
Extracts/ aroma compounds will be similar. Effective concentration pulled into a wine might be 0.001gram.

There are solubility constants available for chemicals in solvents and trade tables for oils in putting a recipe together. ,,,, All of this is a matter if degree


----------



## joeswine

Olive Nation has the extract your looking for.


----------



## Raptor99

Rice_Guy said:


> Cocoa nibs are a low fat product. Most of it is fiber which never solubilizes. Yes much of the flavor is in the oil, but again how much oil. .01 gram? ,,, This is in the range seen with peanut or soy oil.
> Extracts/ aroma compounds will be similar. Effective concentration pulled into a wine might be 0.001gram.


For my chocolate cherry wine, I used 85 g of cocoa powder in 1 gallon. According to the label, the cocoa powder is 10% fat, so I would have 8.5 g of cocoa butter (fat) in 1 gallon of wine.

Are you saying that only 0.001 g/L would be dissolved in the alcohol? I have been unable to find any figures for the solubility of cocoa butter in ethanol.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

I made banana wine and after the first fermenting was done I added the peanut powder that had been mixed with a little pineapple juice and sitting in the refrigerator for those 2 weeks. After I racked the wine I added the peanut-pineapple solution to the wine with a campden tablet and let sit for another 2 weeks. I added a gelatin mixture to it and let it sit another 2 weeks. It is so clear and taste so good that I went on and bottled it. If I could of added bacon to it, I'd of called it The Elvis. Peanut butter-banana-jelly and bacon.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

suzyq2 said:


> View attachment 92300
> Might this work?


I know Crazy Richards peanut powder worked in my peanut-banana wine. I infused the powder in pineapple juice for 2 weeks. 1/4 cup of each and you can really taste it. Almost over the banana taste.


----------



## suzyq2

P Waddah by Jimbo said:


> I know Crazy Richards peanut powder worked in my peanut-banana wine. I infused the powder in pineapple juice for 2 weeks. 1/4 cup of each and you can really taste it. Almost over the banana taste.


OOH. Thanks for this info. Always appreciate the details.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

suzyq2 said:


> OOH. Thanks for this info. Always appreciate the details.


I kept that in the refrigerator btw while the bananas fermented for 2 weeks then added it with a campden tablet when racking it.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

P Waddah by Jimbo said:


> I made banana wine and after the first fermenting was done I added the peanut powder that had been mixed with a little pineapple juice and sitting in the refrigerator for those 2 weeks. After I racked the wine I added the peanut-pineapple solution to the wine with a campden tablet and let sit for another 2 weeks. I added a gelatin mixture to it and let it sit another 2 weeks. It is so clear and taste so good that I went on and bottled it. If I could of added bacon to it, I'd of called it The Elvis. Peanut butter-banana-jelly and bacon.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

The wine on the right in the peanut banana wine. The wine on the left is my Gatorade orange wine for the morning after drinking too much of the others....


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

I'm hoping the banana flavor will equal out with the peanut flavor after the rest ages for a few months. I usually bottle 2 magnums and drink the rest for my troubles out of a gallon. If it all works out like I like it, I make 5 gallon batches.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

suzyq2 said:


> OOH. Thanks for this info. Always appreciate the details.


I found my notes and how I did everything in my phone. 3 tablespoons of peanut powder and 1 cup of pineapple juice. If you want the whole thing, let me know. Maybe text or email it to you.


----------



## wpt-me

*You could use a peanut flavored whiskey / forgot the name / and use it like a brandy
fortifier.

Bill*


----------



## joeswine

The whiskey yiur referring to e is excellent


----------

